# Alltrax short



## brendonm (Aug 20, 2009)

Hi everyone.
I brought a used Alltrax 7245 off ebay and shipped it out here to New Zealand. when I put it in my EV and went to power it up it just blew the CB. There is a short across the B- and B+ terminals of the controller. My next question is are these controllers repairable if you can get in them. I feel a bit ripped off and don't have the money to just go and buy another. Would appreciate any help anyone could give thanks


----------



## Dennis (Feb 25, 2008)

I have looked inside Alltrax controllers and can pretty much tell you that you are SOL. They use black epoxy to cover up the circuit boards.


----------



## Amberwolf (May 29, 2009)

There are ways to dissolve some kinds of potting epoxy. Brake fluid has been used on some types successfully, but it can take days or even weeks of soaking in it to get it gooey enough to begin coming off. Best recommendation is to go searching for info on de-potting it, and hopefully someone has actually posted a method for depotting an Alltrax specifically, so you'd know it will work for you.

THere are always ways of getting it off without destroying the underlying components; it's usually only there to foil casual poker-arounders. 
________
BBWprincess cam


----------



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

I would contact eBay and complain and request your money back.

They are really on the side of the buyers and NOT the sellers.

If that fails, email Alltrax to see if they can repair it and the approx costs.

http://alltraxinc.com/customer_Support.html

They can recommend the next step for you.

they are good people to work with.


----------



## Amberwolf (May 29, 2009)

There is a blown Kelly that was cleaned of it's potting; the thread about it is here:
http://www.endless-sphere.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=12468
The OP has not yet said what he used to clean it off, but probably will soon.
________
Web shows


----------

